# coffee scoop



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 9, 2009)

I learned to make this scoop and chuck Sunday, at our final wood turning meeting before summer break. We had a turna thon outside, with 6 lathes and each one demo'ing a different feature including a sharpening demo. This scoop is smaller than I'd like, so I'll make a larger chuck for a bigger scoop.The wood is teak and it is about 5" long.
 You turn a handle with a ball on the end, finish it, chuck it so the handle fits into the cutout shown facing. hollow it out and your done. You have to be shure the handle will clear the bed and it is seated so it wont hit the tool rest while spinning.


----------



## John M (Jun 9, 2009)

That is really cool.  Do you have a picture of it in the chuck?


----------



## MarkHix (Jun 9, 2009)

They are fun to make aren't they!  I like your chuck better than mine so consider it copied.   Great job on the scoops!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 9, 2009)

here are two photos, not the best, but you get the idea. The maple shows how it gets started, but I broke it off reaching for the power button as it was spinning. I wont forget that again!



John M said:


> That is really cool.  Do you have a picture of it in the chuck?


----------



## John M (Jun 9, 2009)

That is cool, thanks.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 11, 2009)

That's really cool, Glenn. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 11, 2009)

Glenn,
That is fantastic.  Thanks for sharing the pics.  That is on my list of things to try.  What did you make the spigot chuck out of?


----------



## Bucurestean (Jun 11, 2009)

Glenn,
Great looking scoop! Now I have to try and make one too.

Adrian in Indy


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like something else to take my knuckles out with. But I have to try it.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 11, 2009)

I used a chunk of walnut from a branch I had laying around.



cnirenberg said:


> Glenn,
> That is fantastic.  Thanks for sharing the pics.  That is on my list of things to try.  What did you make the spigot chuck out of?


----------



## VisExp (Jun 13, 2009)

That looks like a neat project Glenn.  I'll have to try that.  When you make the chuck what size hole do you drill to hold the scoop part?  Or what size ball do you turn on the end of the handle?  I'm just wondering if there is a specific size that would give you a scoop that will hold a tablespoon of coffee.


----------



## skywizzard (Jun 13, 2009)

Great job, as an avid coffee fan (I roast my own beans), I will have to try this.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jfrantz (Jun 13, 2009)

Very cool, what did you use for a finish?


----------



## CrazyBear (Jun 13, 2009)

Just a safety suggestion. I would turn the jubilee clip round the other way so that the loose end is folloing behind the screw rather than in front where it could catch on your hand or clothing.

Otherwise. Great job and i am heading out to my lathe in the mornong to try it out


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 13, 2009)

Very interesting way of making a coffee scoop.  You did a wondeful job of it. .
After watching a few more replies  I will definitely put this on my gottado list. 

A question ?
If you turn the handle with a round ball on the end first how does the handle get down below center of the ball  like it is showing in the chuck.? Probably a DUH ! ! question but that is the only thing at this time that has me curious about this project .
Perhaps the pictures are causing some kind of an illusion to me ?


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 14, 2009)

VisExp said:


> That looks like a neat project Glenn.  I'll have to try that.  When you make the chuck what size hole do you drill to hold the scoop part?  Or what size ball do you turn on the end of the handle?  I'm just wondering if there is a specific size that would give you a scoop that will hold a tablespoon of coffee.



 I used the piece I broke at the demo, it was predetermined by the fella that ws doing the demo, and too small for my liking. I am making a larger one tomorrow, this one is 1.27"OD. I will make the next one 1.5" because I am lazy and dont want to scoop too many times.  That is a great idea, to find a tablespoon sized round scoop that is manufactured and measure the diameter,the nice thing is if you make it bigger outside, you can re-chuck it and re- turn it til you get the inside the size you like.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 14, 2009)

jfrantz said:


> Very cool, what did you use for a finish?


I used vegetable oil.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 14, 2009)

CrazyBear said:


> Just a safety suggestion. I would turn the jubilee clip round the other way so that the loose end is folloing behind the screw rather than in front where it could catch on your hand or clothing.
> 
> Otherwise. Great job and i am heading out to my lathe in the mornong to try it out



Good idea, If theres a way to take a chunk out of my skin, I will find it, though.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 14, 2009)

William O Young said:


> Very interesting way of making a coffee scoop.  You did a wondeful job of it. .
> After watching a few more replies  I will definitely put this on my gottado list.
> 
> A question ?
> ...



Actually, the opening is above center. It is not flat at the opening, it is a bit smaller than at the handle, so there is a bit of hollow tuning to do.


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 14, 2009)

oobak said:


> Actually, the opening is above center. It is not flat at the opening, it is a bit smaller than at the handle, so there is a bit of hollow tuning to do.


Thanks for the explanation. Much appreciated. The  idea just got bumped up a little further on my whenIgetaroundtoit list :wink:


----------

